# Introducing Oreo



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

She's a 6 year old tuxedo we adopted from a local shelter. Her former owners are moving across the country. We adopted her yesterday.

She is very shy at this point: is loving to hide. But she will let you snuggle her for hours.


ftp://thelinuxgeek.org/pub/pictures/100_0413.JPG


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, she's beautiful! It looks like she's settling in with your other kitty.....?


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

October said:


> Oh, she's beautiful! It looks like she's settling in with your other kitty.....?


There is little to no hissing. I think the other kitty wants her to come out to play.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Poor thing didn't want to come out from under the bed to eat this morning.


----------



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww what a cutie! I always nickname my tuxedo Oreo hehe


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oreo is a pretty kitty. She might need some time to adjust to all the changes.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Leazie said:


> Oreo is a pretty kitty. She might need some time to adjust to all the changes.


That's what we are thinking. 

She just got into the shelter a day or two before we got her. 

She has had a lot of changes and probably misses her old family as they didn't take her with them.

I am taking her to the vet next week - the shelter gives certificates for a free vet check up. I figure I'll get her into their system. Hopefully she'll be less scared by then.

Once you get her to come out, she loves to be held and snuggled. She gives lots of head butts and purs! She's quite the talker too!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

zarah825 said:


> Aww what a cutie! I always nickname my tuxedo Oreo hehe


LOL! The name certainly fits!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

PS... The poor thing is declawed.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh no! Poor thing! Must make her even more insecure!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> Oh no! Poor thing! Must make her even more insecure!


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. 

But, we have lots of love to give her :thumb


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I love how furry the white fur on her chest is. It's amazing to me that people give up their pets just because they're moving. I drove 11 1/2 hours down here with two cats in my car. But it's their loss and it turned into an adorable ball of fur for you!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

spirite said:


> I love how furry the white fur on her chest is. It's amazing to me that people give up their pets just because they're moving. I drove 11 1/2 hours down here with two cats in my car. But it's their loss and it turned into an adorable ball of fur for you!


Yep! Hard to believe!

I switched the room she was in last night... I finally coaxed her out from under my bed.

I have a spare bedroom with no bed. But it has a desk, chair, extra computers and some boxes, so she can still hide but we can easily get to her.

I played with her for 1.5-2 hours last night. Once I got her out she was a little love. Loves to be petted and snuggled and purrs real loud.

This morning I played with her before work. When I came into the room she at least ventured out a little bit from her hiding spot. She was rubbing against me and purring real loud. A little progress!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She is so cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds like Oreo is beginning to get comfortable! Playing with her for a long time was a great idea.

My Murphy was declawed when we adopted him from the shelter, and he's an extremely lovable, in-your-face goof who's never been very shy. Don't assume terrible things will happen just because she's declawed!


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2012)

BigDaveyL said:


> PS... The poor thing is declawed.


Yikes definitely can see why she would be insecure among other cats. My cat loves to hide to. But only when I enter the room. Then she comes out a second later and walks between my legs like nothing happened! She also loves to snuggle on the bed. Definitely weird!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

She is getting more confident, I think. She doesn't seem to hide as much and gets up on the chair/desk. She also ate most of her food this morning.

She is such a love - the second you pet her she purrs and when you stop and get up/leave she starts to meow.

The cats seem fine with each other. I think Gadget is hanging around her and waiting for her to come out of her shell and play.

Before I left for work, I cracked the room's door. I also closed the door my bedrooms and basement and put the litter boxes on the second floor.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Just an update... Oreo is settling in nicely. She doesn't hide as much and when she does, it's usually under the dining room table.

She eats now with Gadget and begs for food lol.

She loves to be picked up and petted. She has a nice purr.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh she is a beauty queen! I love happy stories. She lucked out with a great home with you. How could some one give up such a loving cat!!!! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I love her....... thanks for keeping her safe.


----------

